# New to the Cichlid game



## Jacques137 (Nov 4, 2013)

I've been an aquarium enthusiast since I was like 8 years old, but always kept the lower key fish like tetras and guppies etc. etc. Recently I decided to convert my 210 liter(55g) tank into an African tank. Now being new to this I obviously do not know the ins and outs and still doing the necessarry research and planning. From what I picked up so far is the usual environment and water requirements. What I'd like to find out is what my stocking options could be as I already have a couple of ideas and look to specifically keep Mbunas. What I picked up along the way also is that the best way to keep a species is that the females must outnumber the males so at this stage I was thinking possibly 5 different species of 1 x male and 2 x females. I have the following species in mind so far : Kennyi, Yellow labs, Blue Cobalts, Perlmutt, Johanni, Red tops and Fuelleborni. I would like if you guys might be able to give me some advice on which of these would be the best option.
I would've liked to maybe add some Brichardi, Red empress, Krisbensis or Jewels as well but read on here that the Mbunas dont mix well with other types.
Tahnks any help will be much appreciated


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

The best recipe for a 55 gallon mbuna tank is no more than 3 species, less that 5" adult size.. 1M, 4F. This helps eliminate most aggression and hybridization of different species. If buying fry, you will want to gt 10 of each species and rehome extra males. There are a few exceptions to the rules, but this is usually the start of a successful mbuna tank.

IMO, Kenyi(too aggressive),Fuellborni(too large), Johanni (too aggressive, unless Electric Blue Johanni aka Maingano).

Yellow Labs, Blue Cobalts and Maingano would make for a very nice looking tank, IMO.


----------



## Schticky Schnauzer (Aug 2, 2013)

Red empress gets 9", way too big for a 55. And jewells...I wouldnt do anything but a breeding group of jewels, when they pair up, they get as mean as any fish I have ever seen. Even killing other jewels.


----------



## Jacques137 (Nov 4, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. I do like the line-up of yellow labs, cobalt blue and maingano. Is there any possibility of adding either perlmutts or saulosi's. I'm getting rid of the idea of adding any peacocks or anything from another lake and will rather stick with Mbuna's only.
If three species is the maximum would I be able to put the perlmutts in instead of maingano's.


----------



## ozman (Sep 7, 2012)

Jacques137 said:


> Thanks for the replies. I do like the line-up of yellow labs, cobalt blue and maingano. Is there any possibility of adding either perlmutts or saulosi's. I'm getting rid of the idea of adding any peacocks or anything from another lake and will rather stick with Mbuna's only.
> If three species is the maximum would I be able to put the perlmutts in instead of maingano's.


florida girl knows her stuff, you would do yourself a favor if you go as suggested. inmo it's no to an extra species in your size tank.

i would not go for the perlmutts with yellow labs as they are from the same genus and are very likely to cross breed.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

3 species is best, and you run a hybridization risk by mixing the yellow Labs, and Perlmutts.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Sub the saulosi for your labs. You'll end up with the illusion of four species, since the saulosi are sexually dimorphic.


----------



## Jacques137 (Nov 4, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies every bit helps, really appreciate it, I think Im gonna go with Floridagirl's recommendation. How long would you guys say I must cycle before adding the africans and should I buy some different fish to aid in the cycling process. My system has been running now for almost a week


----------



## rmcder (Jul 9, 2005)

So this tank was already cycled? Or you're doing a fishless cycle? Or....?


----------



## Jacques137 (Nov 4, 2013)

There is currently no fish in the tank, I moved so gave away the other fish I had and then started up the system again last week


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Do a fishless cycle. All the info for that is provided in the post at the top of the Tank Setups section. Time will vary. Expect 4-6 weeks if starting from scratch.


----------

